# RATING OF JL AUDIO SLASH SERIES



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Based on build quality, sound and overall peformance where do you think the JL Audio SLASH series rates to some of the all time great amps out there such as old school Phoenix Gold, Linear Power, ADS, McIntosh, Adcomm, old school RF and Precision Power, Hertz, Alpine, Sony ES series, etc, etc?


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say they are the best but based on the quality I have experienced only good things an customer service is great in my thoughts. 


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I have used a 300/4 and a 500/1. The headunit was a top of the line Alpine, the speakers were jl cr and dynaudio mids and highs and jl subs. The played clean, loud and precise. The amps are at the level where they will not be the biggest determinant of the sound quality in your vehicle. As long as your impedence is ok and your power levels are within reason, these amps will do what you want. John


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

They would be on my list of some the best sounding amps. They do exactly what they are stated to do very very well. I have no doubt they would do very well up against anything you tested them against. If I had to pick one thing I wish they had more of was power. They do rated and little more, just wish the rated was 100w x 4.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I think this may be the greatest line of amps of all time, and here's why.

_In 2000, JL Audio launched its first electronics products: the Slash series amplifiers, which would become the *best-selling mobile audio amplifiers of all time*. These classic designs introduce JL Audio's R.I.P.S. technology, Advanced Rollback Protection and set new standards for performance and compactness. They remain in production to this day._ That's 12 years people!

The initial line-up included the 300/2, 300/4, 450/4, 250/1, and 500/1 models. The 500/5 debuted in 2001 and the 1000/1 was added in 2002. This line-up remained unchanged until 2007! Can you name another line of car audio amps that had a production run of anywhere close to that? There were a couple of "Special Edition" releases, but the changes were only cosmetic, including both black and chrome exteriors.

_In 2007, the Slash amplifiers are refreshed with updated heat sink designs and cosmetics, becoming the Slash v2 amplifiers._ They dropped the 500/5 from the line-up at this time, but the rest of the line-up remained.

Car Audio - Amplifiers - Discontinued - Slash v2

The Series was once again updated in 2012 as JL Audio released the Slashv3's, bringing back the black finish. Only the Class A/B 300/4v3 retains its previous rating. The 600/1v3 and 1200/1v3 represent 20% increases in power over their Class D predecessors.

JL Audio » header » News » CES 2012: JL Audio Slash v3 Amplifiers: Back in Black










Most of my information came from here:JL Audio » header » Company » Product Milestones: 1991-2011

....and if you can't tell, I am a huge JL Fanboy!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

two things I don't get with the v3 line.

first, for the 300/4 at least, it's $100 more just because it is now black?

second, why on earth would you spend $1300 on the 1200/1v3 Slash when the same price will get you a 1200/1 HD amp that is almost half the size? 

Looks like they dropped several of the amps from the v2 line. perhaps they didn't sell as well. Now you have essentially the same lineup as the HD. a 4 channel amp, two mono amps. Only thing missing is a 5 channel. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the XD line gets consolidated next. I like some of the options in the XD line, but I guess if there aren't enough sales, no point in keeping them around. It would just look really odd to have 3 lines that are almost the same power wise.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Years ago the slash series was available in both silver and black. The black was always more money.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I own the 300/2 and it's a solid amp. It's A/B class, so not many going to hate on it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I had the popular 300/4 & 500/1 combo, and I gotta say that those were definitely some of my favorite amps. Very clean & powerful output. I especially like the feel that the adjustment pots have. I would put the 500/1 on a top ten list of all time greatest sub amps for sure.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Very good sound, very flexible, very big compared to current class D offerings. I sold these for years and I think I had one return - they're great stuff. If you have the space you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

2 words.....Arc Audio


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Arc audio makes good stuff. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Genxx said:


> They would be on my list of some the best sounding amps. They do exactly what they are stated to do very very well. I have no doubt they would do very well up against anything you tested them against. If I had to pick one thing I wish they had more of was power. They do rated and little more, just wish the rated was 100w x 4.


I agree. A 100x4 class d or ab would be nice.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I ran the slash series a few years back and they were built like tanks. What's the purpose of these amps if the HD's are so great for sound quality installs? Common sense would suggest to just stick with the HD's.


----------



## ferret111 (May 4, 2011)

another reason why Class D still gets the step child treatment, manufacturers promoting their class d lines as sq but then selling ab amps that are bigger, less efficient, and more expensive


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

The slash series in my mind are built better than the hd line. The class d and class ab line from the slash series is more traditional and a lot of people (myself included) still believe in those lines.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Its funny you asked this question. I just made a comment about the Slash series VS Sony Mobile ES and Genesis Stage 3. 

Let me start with the Mobile ES.

One of my first true ground up stereo builds was all Sony Mobile ES and Boston Acoustic Pro series gear. 

Sony Deck, Sony Processor (210EQ), and two Mobile ES 260G amps.

One was wired mono on a 2 ohm Boston Pro 12, and the other was connected to a set of Boston Pro series 5 1/4 components. 

The amps were WAY under rated, built like tanks (one is still being used today) Ran hot as hell, but sounded like 2 angles making love. 

I really did love that truck, and the stereo. I especially loved telling people I was running two 60 watt per channel amps on a single sub and component set. And then watching their eyes light up when that first base note hit. 

I ended up wrecking that truck, so I sold everything, and started saving for my next stereo, and car. 

Right about that time the Slash series amps and W7 line started to get really popular. So I picked them for my next install. 

I want to start by saying the Slash amps are very nice. But they don't have they old school feel i was used to with the Mobile ES stuff. When they say 150 watts thats what you get. You can't run them a 1 or .5 ohms (I believe 1.5 is as low as JL recommends) 

They do sound good, and come with a nice set of options for the price. But they just seemed to be lacking something. And they really weren't as efficient as I expected them to be. 

I had two 300/2s and one 1000/1 on a set of focal utopias and a 12W7. 

Yes my car was loud. And it did sound ok. But no matter how much playing or tuning I tried. I just couldn't match the magic or sparkle of the Mobile ES install in my S10. 

So I sold it all, and ordered everything for my Genesis / Morel install. 

The first thing I noticed with the Genesis amps. They brought me back to that old school feeling. 

100 watts per channel. No frills, no x-over. Just clean, pure power, in a true dual mono amp. 

Or i should say, 100 watts per channel, until you look at the birth sheet, or start setting your gains with an o scope and decide to look at the actual output. 

Those little amps are some beast. 

Sound quality is amazing, and they are surprisingly efficient, even at high volume (over 137db on music) 

With the slash series stuff, I had a lot of problems with my lights diming. Even with the volume not cranked that high. With the Genesis amps, and the same volume, I don't have any light dim. (same alternator, battery type, and power / ground wire setup) 

They brought me back to that old school feel I had grown up with. They brought back the sparkle I could never achieve with the focal / JL install. 

Does that mean they are bad amps? No 

They are nice amps. 

But i can't put them into the same category with Mobile ES, or genesis Series 3


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're completely discounting the effect the vehicle had on the sound. Unless you compared everything in the same car you can't say if it was the car or the gear that was the reason for the differnce.


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

JL And Genesis were the exact same car. Same dampening. Same deck and processor.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know if this video has ever been posted on DIYMA, but it's worth a watch....if you are a JL fanboy like myself.

jl audio history - YouTube


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

The JL amps are excellent. They are designed by the same individual that designed the PPI amps from the 80's and 90's and that design was carried on through to the PCX series amps. He also designed the Xtant amps. For the last 13 years or so he has been designing the JL amps. What I like about this design is that he prefers tightly regulated power supplies and the amps always meet their specs at 12 volts. They are typically a more expensive design due to the feedback that must be applied to these type of amps.

They are the best sounding tightly regulated amps period. I remember not so long ago, the President of Dynaudio was running Precision Power PC series amps in his personal vehicle.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

That video is some good stuff !!


Sent from Tapatalk son!!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I wish jl audio made a 1500 watt amp for the 13w7. Thats the only reason I dont get full jl audio amps because they arent powerful enough.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Genxx said:


> ... They do rated and little more, just wish the rated was 100w x 4.


2 x 300/2 = 150x4! If you have space


I've got the 500/5 now and its great. Previously had the 300/4 500/1 combo and loved it, and have recommended the 500/1 for a number of different installs I have done.
(Switched to JL from PPI pc4400, and pc2600, and didn't entirely regret it.)

The 300/4 is amazing for active biamping.

If I get rid of my 500/5 it will be to put (2)300/4s and a 500/1(maybe a 250/1).


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

That video is pretty cool.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I love the slash series amps. I have acquired quite a few from buying, selling, and trading locally off craigslist. Right now I am using a 450/4v1 active on a pair of alpine spx17pro components and running a 500/1v1 on 3 jl 8w3v3's in the back of my crew cab f350 dually. On top of that, I have a 250/1v1, 2 300/4v1's, and another 500/1v1 just sitting in my garage. I think that they can always find a place in a build. I love the power of the 450/4 but you better have the room. It just barely fits under my back seat because it's so big. 

How much better are the v2's supposed to be? I have had 2 300/4v2's but just sold them and never got a chance to use them.


----------



## DougJones (May 30, 2008)

Chaos said:


> I had the popular 300/4 & 500/1 combo, and I gotta say that those were definitely some of my favorite amps. Very clean & powerful output. I especially like the feel that the adjustment pots have. I would put the 500/1 on a top ten list of all time greatest sub amps for sure.


ditto


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

I owned both the 300/4 and 1000/1 all the first version and it never let me down.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm curious why anyone would say the Slash series are better built than the HD line?


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

I ran the Slash V1's from 2002 to 2011 and it never let me down. I just switched to the HD's due to size of the chassis.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------

